
Netflix credit for recent disrupted service - nirmal
http://hacketal.com/netflix-credit-for-recent-disrupted-service
======
cperciva
Did I read that correctly? They're giving customers a _24 cent_ credit?

That seems far more insulting than not giving any credit at all.

~~~
nirmal
I actually didn't notice the outage. I didn't even click the link. Was the
outage for 3% of a month?

